

Visualization of tweets during Champions League final - furilo
http://cartodb.github.io/lisbon-2014/#/4/44.62/10.77/75

======
jatorre
Clearly noone tweets from Germany, or none activate the location

~~~
danbruc
That is probably because Twitter is not really popular in Germany. Looking at
the numbers [1] I am still surprised because I would have expected something
even lower not knowing a single active Twitter user personally.

[1] [http://www.ibtimes.com/twitter-usage-statistics-which-
countr...](http://www.ibtimes.com/twitter-usage-statistics-which-country-has-
most-active-twitter-population-1474852)

~~~
fizx
If you think about it, there's not a lot you can say in German in 140
characters.

~~~
yaph
I'm aware that German translations of English sentences are about 30% longer,
but by that logic Twitter should only be popular in countries with logographic
or ideographic writing systems like Twitter is in Japan. jatorre's assumption
that location is deactivated seems to be an appropriate explanation.

------
JonoBB
Love that we see some tweets from some pretty remote places in Africa -
Botwana, Zambia and Malawi. Mobile phones have some pretty big penetration
there, but internet connection is still not too strong (texting is far
bigger).

------
asdfologist
Very cool. Does this use an open source map library?

~~~
qnk
CartoDB[1] allows you to put your data on top of rich base layers. Use Mapbox
or any other basemap provider. You can even create maps without a background.

Their Javascript library code is on Github[2], and they encourage people to
collaborate. But it doesn't seem to have a license, I couldn't find one in the
repo.

[1] [http://cartodb.com/](http://cartodb.com/)

[2]
[https://github.com/CartoDB/cartodb.js](https://github.com/CartoDB/cartodb.js)

~~~
javisantana
Just to complete your comment, the animation layer is done with torque.js:

[https://github.com/cartodb/torque](https://github.com/cartodb/torque)

------
zameericle
would love to see this for the world cup.

------
ahsanup
Awesome to see Turkey showing up big on this map, had no clue that the sport
was so popular there.

~~~
emilsedgh
That might be due to the fact that one of the most effective players of
Atletico Madrid, Arda Turan [0], is Turkish.

Although he was injured and missed the match.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arda_Turan](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arda_Turan)

~~~
askar_yu
might also be due to the fact that Turks are simply - really mad about soccer
:)! I lived couple years in Istanbul, and was amazed by how Turks are obsessed
with soccer overall.

~~~
pedrosorio
It seems odd that a country of that size with a huge love for the sport,
misses so many of the final stages of the World Cup / European championship.

~~~
lazyant
"Soccernomics" author predicted Turkey becoming much better at soccer
competitions for those and other reasons, it hasn't materialized yet though.

------
pavel_lishin
I thought this was about League of Legends.

